# April Photography Competition: Faith



## army_of_one (Apr 4, 2009)

This months theme is 'Faith'. 



* It is encouraged but not essential that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of April, by the stroke of midnight
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them



Voting:

* Starts on 1st May 2009 and ends on the 3rd
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.




Thumbs


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 4, 2009)

berkana...birch...beithe


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2009)

First entry:
God Bless America


----------



## Spion (Apr 5, 2009)

He will come


----------



## alef (Apr 5, 2009)

Is anyone going to enter a photo of George Michael?


----------



## mitochondria (Apr 5, 2009)

1. lost

highlights, crop


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2009)

1) the predictability of a toy camera death

(bigger)


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 5, 2009)

1. Hexham Abbey

2. Don't play with fire


----------



## clicker (Apr 5, 2009)

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll93/oobytwinkle/DSCN0748.jpg?t=1238968422


----------



## SteveAllen (Apr 6, 2009)

WhiteHaven:
http://artnoir.co.uk/urban75-comp/april-urban-75-comp-02.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Apr 6, 2009)

Interesting theme.

Cheers whoever sorted out the thumbs page


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 6, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Interesting theme.
> 
> Cheers whoever sorted out the thumbs page



That would be I.

Cheers for showing me how.


----------



## tom_craggs (Apr 6, 2009)

Paved with gold?


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 6, 2009)

1 - Peaceful Haven

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3224/2838954269_b0365f0811_o.jpg

Taken with  77 year old Leica II & 50mm f2.5 Leitz Hektor.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 6, 2009)

2 - Not forgetting the dead

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3595/3404133989_534f2f7987_o.jpg


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 6, 2009)

mitochondria said:


> 1. lost
> 
> highlights, crop



Along similar lines: Methodist brewery


----------



## alef (Apr 6, 2009)

Second entry:
Healing and prophecy


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 7, 2009)

1st Entry: 
*The Light *

Selective colour used for the stain glass window.


----------



## tiki (Apr 8, 2009)

*Heaven and Hell*

First entry.

Church -Heaven or Hell.

Use of vignette.


----------



## blueplume (Apr 8, 2009)

reading
http://www.flickr.com/photos/29169525@N03/3425115512/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent theme, I think I have some for this. Unfortunately my camera is broken at the moment (AGAIN) so I cant take any new pictures. I will have a look.


----------



## tiki (Apr 8, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> Excellent theme...



Isn't it. It can have so many permutations.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 9, 2009)

3 -  Putting all your eggs in God's basket

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3391/3258461776_465b5aca2b_b.jpg


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 9, 2009)

Message to Gamblers

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidjcolbran/3409868182/


----------



## fubert (Apr 10, 2009)

1 - Peace, Faith, Love and Hope

http://www.flickr.com/photos/34719070@N05/3429321643/

first entry ever, so be gentle.


----------



## e19896 (Apr 11, 2009)

#1christ died for his own sins not nine

#2Jesus died so i could have a holiday

#3all sheep follow the blind


----------



## Dreadwear (Apr 11, 2009)

Jesus
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3382/3408184496_3ed40b49d4_b.jpg

The Angels try to sing
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3267/3195609169_54e4980d86_b.jpg

The Resurrection
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3499/3266062448_d435cf08d7_b.jpg


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 11, 2009)

1. Baptismal Fount at Salisbury

Cropped

2. Curious as Angels

Converted to B+W, some noise added, darkened, and needless background cloned out


----------



## Dreadwear (Apr 11, 2009)

Oops, forgot to say. Just adjusted brightness on my photos and on the last one I did some selective colouring.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 12, 2009)

Easter Morning

Added a Lomo filter, which basically boosts contrast, blurs and adds shading around the edges.


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2009)

tiki said:


> Isn't it. It can have so many permutations.



and yet...


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2009)

buddhas_jugs_balls


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2009)

see bleow


----------



## fubert (Apr 13, 2009)

2 - Anchor

Entry 2


----------



## cesare (Apr 13, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> inherelieschocolate




Linky doesn't work bosky


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 13, 2009)

cesare said:


> Linky doesn't work bosky



aha... I think I know why..

 eg http:/www.playingplace.com/z/inherelieschocolate.jpg

 ^ the 2nd forward slash is drop in C&P fer some reason...

inherelieschocolate

ta btw.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2009)

Hawksmoor


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 14, 2009)

Old Rugged Cross

The Buddha Looks On

Shrine


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 15, 2009)

2 - Faith in Justice

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidjcolbran/3444319191/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 15, 2009)

you're meant to post the link not the pic disco dave 

and your pic link don't work anyhoo.....


----------



## Barking_Mad (Apr 17, 2009)

1. Proverbs 5.22


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 17, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Added a Lomo filter, which basically boosts contrast, blurs and adds shading around the edges.



'Lomo filter'  Is this a new generic term that is about to be unleashed on the photographic world


----------



## big eejit (Apr 17, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> 'Lomo filter' Is this a new generic term that is about to be unleashed on the photographic world


 
It's a photoshop thing. I take a pic with my expensive digital camera then apply a special filter using expensive image software to make it look like the pic was taken with a piece of crap Russian camera.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 18, 2009)

1. True Faith

2. City Heights


----------



## big eejit (Apr 18, 2009)

I was thinking of doing a footy one. Really like that one and sorry about the lomo remark above!


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 18, 2009)

Broken

Converted to tritone b+w, added noise, adjusted brightness and clarity, adjusted levels.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 19, 2009)

3. Amen Corner


----------



## Robster970 (Apr 19, 2009)

Been a while since I posted.

Here's an old one

Catholic priest


----------



## Robstarr (Apr 19, 2009)

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/57/221938435_c4223b5859.jpg?v=0




St Patricks cemetery in Leytonstone


----------



## Robstarr (Apr 19, 2009)

_A measure of faith_

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/85/237588202_d5fc14091f.jpg?v=0


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 19, 2009)

1. The Light

2. Divine intervention on the DLR
(as seen through the window of a DLR train)


----------



## Robstarr (Apr 19, 2009)

'Show me the way'


http://farm1.static.flickr.com/98/233691242_23418d89dd.jpg?v=0


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 19, 2009)

Robstarr said:


> _A measure of faith_
> 
> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/85/237588202_d5fc14091f.jpg?v=0


----------



## cesare (Apr 20, 2009)

Cupola San Pietro

USM


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 20, 2009)

Thumbs


----------



## LadyLDN (Apr 20, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Thumbs



Dunno if it's my fault for re-posting my 1st picture, but my entry "The Light" is coming up twice on the thumbs - sorry...


----------



## army_of_one (Apr 20, 2009)

LadyLDN said:


> Dunno if it's my fault for re-posting my 1st picture, but my entry "The Light" is coming up twice on the thumbs - sorry...



No, that was my fault. 

Looong day. 

Fixed now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hyb (Apr 21, 2009)

1. Remember Me


----------



## Grandma Death (Apr 24, 2009)

Holy Island Part 1

Holy Island Part 2

Church Standing Stone


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 25, 2009)

#2 Guide me O Thou Great Redeemer?

Faith in an idea (not sure about the institution)


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 25, 2009)

*Higher daddy*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/36658484@N06/3473654239/

Faith in dad!


----------



## Rainingstairs (Apr 27, 2009)

Size Matters
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3389/3477743047_f555873b2e_b.jpg

A Place of Learning
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3351/3488470635_95a7dbf11d_o.jpg


----------



## hiccup (Apr 27, 2009)

Ancient leather altar decoration

Taken in the crypt at York Minster, using what little light there was available.


----------



## mincepie (Apr 27, 2009)

http://i601.photobucket.com/albums/tt95/hugo07pic/mos.jpg

Cowley Road, East Oxford.

Took it from my student flat.

Fuji Velvia for who ever was asking on the other thread.

Not sure what else to say....so i'll just submit


----------



## bosco (Apr 27, 2009)

This is my first photo entry in about five years! 

I Love Jesus. Memphis, Tennessee. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37908648@N08/3481426960/


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 27, 2009)

Oooh I've got some for this.

Where crosses go to die 

Lots of crosses


----------



## lobster (Apr 27, 2009)

stain glass
bench
jesus

The bench was straightened slightly and cropped.
The vignette in jesus was done in gimp ... I credit this guy for the technique.


----------



## dlx1 (May 1, 2009)

are Thumbs up to date ?

1. mincepie - Entry 1


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 1, 2009)

*Cesare- Cupola san Petro

Rainingstairs- Size matters

Mincepie- Entry 1*


----------



## clicker (May 2, 2009)

OK....I know it's a dumb question....but having never done this before, do I just put my favourite three here?


----------



## lobster (May 2, 2009)

clicker said:


> OK....I know it's a dumb question....but having never done this before, do I just put my favourite three here?



thats right


----------



## cesare (May 2, 2009)

clicker said:


> OK....I know it's a dumb question....but having never done this before, do I just put my favourite three here?



In order of preference.

Thanks Frank


----------



## clicker (May 2, 2009)

Ok then...thanks

1. Big Eejit - Easter Morning
2. Cesare - Cupola San Pietro
3. Mince Pie - Entry 1


----------



## LadyLDN (May 2, 2009)

1. Spion - He will come
2. big eejit - Easter Morning
3. disco_dave_2000 - Message to Gamblers


----------



## EddyBlack (May 2, 2009)

army_of_one said:


> Thumbs



They are all up to date if anybody else was wondering. Gonna vote later.


----------



## kropotkin (May 2, 2009)

I am your master

Ah fuck I'm too late aren't I?
It was shite anyway


----------



## kropotkin (May 2, 2009)

Big Eejit- Easter Morning
Vintage Paw - the predictability of a toy camera death
mincepie- entry 1


----------



## EddyBlack (May 2, 2009)

1. Robstarr - 'Show me the way' 

2. Vintage Paw - the predictability of a toy camera death 

3. QueenOfGoths - Old Rugged Cross


----------



## Dreadwear (May 2, 2009)

1 ~ mincepie - Entry 1
2 ~ blueplume - reading
3 ~ fubert - Peace, Faith, Love and Hope


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 3, 2009)

1 - fubert - Peace, Faith. Love and Hope
2 - Boatie Bird - Higher Daddy
3 - tom_craggs - Paved with gold

Err, not done this before: do you vote on the photo or how well it meets the theme or both or whatever?


----------



## fubert (May 3, 2009)

1. Big Eejit : Easter Morning
2. RAF : True Faith
3. Hiccup : Ancient Leather Alter Decoration


----------



## army_of_one (May 3, 2009)

1. Barking_Mad - Proverbs 5.22

2. Vintage Paw - the predictability of a toy camera death

3. e19896 - christ died for his own sins not nine


----------



## kerb (May 3, 2009)

1) Big Eejit - Easter Morning
2) Vintage Paw - the predictability of a toy camera death
3) Alef - God Bless America


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2009)

Voting ends at midnight, yes?


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2009)

1) bosco - I Love Jesus
2) disco_dave_2000 - Message to Gamblers
3) big eejit - Easter Morning


----------



## hiccup (May 3, 2009)

cesare said:


> Voting ends at midnight, yes?



Aye


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2009)

1) boskysquelch - _berkana ... birch ... beithe_ (I love this, enduring symbol fused into the earth)

2) e19896 - _christ died for his own sins not nine _ (Great shots of the Mysteries there, but this was my favourite)

3) Queen Of Goths - _Old Rugged Cross_ (for me this captured that sense of stretching back in time, enduring, simplicity and light)


There were some lovely shots; I also really liked The Resurrection, Easter Morning and The Light.  Amen Corner and Access were great too, made me smile.

Cheers clicker


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 3, 2009)

i like cemeteries a lot which seems to have influenced my choices this month, as well as the excellent photos of course...difficult to trim down to 3, good stuff 

1. Robstarr - St Patricks cemetery in Leytonstone
2. Dreadwear - The Resurrection
3. stowpirate - Putting all your eggs in God's basket


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 3, 2009)

1. Vintage Paw - the predictability of a toy camera death
2. Robstarr - Show me the way
3. Mince Pie - entry 1

A tough choice as always - also want to give a mention to Spion's "He will come" as I liked that very much too


----------



## ill-informed (May 3, 2009)

1. big eejit - Easter Morning

2. mincepie - Entry 1

3. fubert - Peace, Faith, Love and Hope


----------



## alef (May 3, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Err, not done this before: do you vote on the photo or how well it meets the theme or both or whatever?



Up to you really. Think most go for both.


----------



## alef (May 3, 2009)

*1. big eejit - Easter Morning
2. bosco - I Love Jesus
3. Robster970 - Catholic priest*


Also liked:
BlueSquareThing - Methodist brewery
sleaterkinney - Where crosses go to die
tiki - Church -Heaven or Hell.

And a grumpy suggestion to a few entries: _just say 'no' to selective colouring._


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2009)

alef said:


> And a grumpy suggestion to a few entries: _just say 'no' to selective colouring._



As I said, I liked Easter Morning a lot too. But selective colouring there as well surely? So what makes that different?


----------



## alef (May 3, 2009)

cesare said:


> As I said, I liked Easter Morning a lot too. But selective colouring there as well surely? So what makes that different?



Looking at it again there is clearly some heavy photoshopping going on (which sometimes I don't mind). Here the b+w bits are just the dark shadows. Guess what I'm saying is I don't like obvious sections placed in b+w separate from the colour as if it were some kind of Athena poster of kittens.


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2009)

alef said:


> Looking at it again there is clearly some heavy photoshopping going on (which sometimes I don't mind). Here the b+w bits are just the dark shadows. Guess what I'm saying is I don't like obvious sections placed in b+w separate from the colour as if it were some kind of Athena poster of kittens.




Ah ok. I'm with you on that. Which is why I don't really like the sickle on orange one, or the candles - and I'm not intending any offence here to the photographers, just expressing a personal preference. For me it's the difference between study and capture.


----------



## Dreadwear (May 3, 2009)

I like selective colouring. So there.


----------



## cesare (May 3, 2009)

Dreadwear said:


> I like selective colouring. So there.



Your green was skillful in The Resurrection.


----------



## Dreadwear (May 3, 2009)

Thank you, cesare.


----------



## big eejit (May 3, 2009)

1. alef - healing and prophecy 

2. e19896 - Jesus died so i could have a holiday

3. barking mad - proverbs




cesare said:


> As I said, I liked Easter Morning a lot too. But selective colouring there as well surely? So what makes that different?



Not selective colouring, lomo filter thing as I said on the entry. Which darkens the edges amongst other things. It's not what you do, it's the way that you do it! Who said that?!


----------



## blueplume (May 3, 2009)

1 eastermorning, big eijit
2 entry1, mincepie
3 peace faith love and hope, fuber


----------



## BlueSquareThing (May 3, 2009)

alef said:


> Up to you really. Think most go for both.



Ta.


----------



## bosco (May 4, 2009)

1 - alef - Healing and prophecy
2 - hiccup - Ancient leather altar decoration
3 - Robstarr - A measure of faith


----------



## army_of_one (May 4, 2009)

Here's the results:

First place- big eejit, Easter Morning 
Second place- mincepie, Entry 1
Third place- vintage paw, The Predictability of a Toy Camera Death

Congradulations to all!

You're up for the next theme BE.


----------



## cesare (May 4, 2009)

big eejit said:


> Not selective colouring, lomo filter thing as I said on the entry. Which darkens the edges amongst other things. It's not what you do, it's the way that you do it! Who said that?!



I just googled that and found the PS tutorial, clever stuff. 

Congratulations!


----------



## big eejit (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for counting up army of one and thanks to everyone who voted for my pic!  I'll have a think about a theme and start a thread soon.


----------



## hiccup (May 4, 2009)

Well done big eejit 

And cheers to army of one for sterling service on thumbnail and counting duty


----------



## e19896 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the votes people erm i forgot to votes, to busy polaticing, makeing films etc..Well done big eejit


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 7, 2009)

sorry forgot to vote :-(


----------



## Pavlik (May 7, 2009)

wrong thread


----------

